# Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series?



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

_Modified by VWAudi70 at 11:24 AM 2/2/2005_


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...03904#

_Quote »_Bottom Line:
With this new A6, Audi has finally put together a package that makes comparable BMW and Mercedes models seem overpriced and underpowered.


_Quote »_After years of nipping at the heels of its cross-country rivals, Audi appears to have concocted a midsize sedan that you simply can't ignore. Whether that's due to its inimitable looks is one thing, but its satisfying performance and verifiable value proposition is quite another. The fact remains that the A6 bests the competition in more ways than one


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

A6. I think the new 5er is just too damn ugly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

In the US, only one of them is available with a manual trans.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

I'd have to drive the new A6 to compare. The "active steering" in the 5 is an absolute pain in the butt to drive. You constantly have to adjust it. It will all the sudden randomly start pulling one way... and I mean pulling hard. It's very inconsistent and almost makes that car a deal-breaker.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (MEIN_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEIN_VW* »_A6. I think the new 5er is just too damn ugly.


the new 5-er, like the last one, has too little room inside (i.e., rear seat room)........
the 6-spd + availability of AWD in both 5-er wagon and sedan I think will sell more 5-ers than A6s.... 
hopefully some form of the C6 A6 will come out in a year or 2 or 3 with a manual.......


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (silver30v)*

I we were talking about last get 5 series......BMW would be the winner IMO.
New 5 is beyond ugly IMO, it makes me sick each time I see it....


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

Wow I didn't expect the results to be this overwhelming... Although I do agree the A6 slaughters the competition.


----------



## ponyone (Apr 5, 2004)

not only does the 5 look like arse, but it looks like two arses next to the new A6.
Plus, have you seen the A6's interior in person??? good God, it's beautiful...


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (ponyone)*

I don't like the A6's snout.
I don't like the 5er's caboose.
I choose the...E320.


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (ponyone)*

Bangle =







or








New 5 =








New A6 =








Is that enough emoticons


----------



## Hans Stuck (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (vduBen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vduBen* »_I don't like the A6's snout.
I don't like the 5er's caboose.
I choose the...E320. 

That's why I'd only be interested in the 5 series Touring. 
With the wagon, it's a lot like a fat chick covering her butt with a sweater or a long blazer. You recognize that she's covering that fat rear, but since you can't see it, you might decide to take her home once you have had enough







.
The Audi is like a girl with a horrible big nose. You're not going to cover that up no matter what you do.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Hans Stuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hans Stuck* »_
That's why I'd only be interested in the 5 series Touring. 
With the wagon, it's a lot like a fat chick covering her butt with a sweater or a long blazer. You recognize that she's covering that fat rear, but since you can't see it, you might decide to take her home once you have had enough







.
The Audi is like a girl with a horrible big nose. You're not going to cover that up no matter what you do. 


I really wanted to be interested in the 5-er sport wagon, but I was amazed at how little rear seat room there was... didn't seem to be that much more than in the 3-er touring....when buying a car of that size (C body) I'd expect to be able to seat adults in the back.
[I have driven a 325XiT and sat in the new 5-er touring]
Plus the new A6 is absolutely gorgeous in person.... though it could use a stick....


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (MEIN_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEIN_VW* »_*5er.* I think the new *A6* is just too damn ugly.

Fixed it for ya






















Seriously though, I'd take the 5er... the more I see this car, the more I like it.


----------



## garagemonster (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (cougar)*

The 5.
I'll just add it to the long list of things I think are cool that the CL thinks are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif like automatics, 22" wheels, hawc polls... (/me shuffles off into the distance, mumbling to self)










_Modified by garagemonster at 1:29 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (garagemonster)*

Whatever comes with a proper gearbox.


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Fixed it for ya






















Seriously though, I'd take the 5er... the more I see this car, the more I like it. 

Do you have 20/20 vision??? The more I see the uglier it gets...


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudi70* »_
Do you have 20/20 vision??? The more I see the uglier it gets...

He has a different taste....or has been bitten by the bangle bug








Whoever said that New A6s interior is beautiful.....Im sorry, I dont agree. Big downgrade from previous model...I dont like, that and A8 interior...is YUCK


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_
Whoever said that New A6s interior is beautiful.....Im sorry, I dont agree. Big downgrade from previous model...I dont like, that and A8 interior...is YUCK

Uhmm... I went to the Auto Show last weekend and had the chance to sit in both the A6 and A8. Me being a 6'4" 280lb male, I loved both the A6 and A8 Interior. It was stylish and had an ample amount of space.


----------



## ponyone (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudi70* »_
Uhmm... I went to the Auto Show last weekend and had the chance to sit in both the A6 and A8. Me being a 6'4" 280lb male, I loved both the A6 and A8 Interior. It was stylish and had an ample amount of space.

the new A6 definitely has the space, and personally, I love interiors with nice, rich woodgrains so I guess that the A6/A8 makes sense to me... the A8 has a *really* sweet interior.


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (brent0226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brent0226* »_I'd have to drive the new A6 to compare. The "active steering" in the 5 is an absolute pain in the butt to drive. You constantly have to adjust it. It will all the sudden randomly start pulling one way... and I mean pulling hard. It's very inconsistent and almost makes that car a deal-breaker.

I totally agree with you. I absolutely can't stand the active steering. It is counter-intuitive to every car I have ever driven. I, for one, would not buy an E60 5 Series because of it. 
My father had an E39 540i and now has an E60 545i, and the difference between the two cars is night and day, I'd take the E39 any day over the E60.


----------



## Martha_vw (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudi70* »_

















Now theres something handsome I wouldnt mind riding into the sunset on!!!


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Martha_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martha_vw* »_







Now theres something handsome I wouldnt mind riding into the sunset on!!! 

I'll pick you up at 6?


----------



## xanctus (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd pick AUdi because of the AWD systems


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xanctus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanctus* »_I'd pick AUdi because of the AWD systems









YES QUATTRO ROX!!!!


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_Whoever said that New A6s interior is beautiful.....Im sorry, I dont agree. Big downgrade from previous model...I dont like, that and A8 interior...is YUCK

I own a "prev gen" A6 (C5, MY 2000) and sat in the new A6 both at NAIAS and for a longer time at my local Audi dealer.
My A6's interior is top notch; the new one looks positively sleek and sooo much better.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Hans Stuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hans Stuck* »_
That's why I'd only be interested in the 5 series Touring. 
With the wagon, it's a lot like a fat chick covering her butt with a sweater or a long blazer. You recognize that she's covering that fat rear, but since you can't see it, you might decide to take her home once you have had enough







.
The Audi is like a girl with a horrible big nose. You're not going to cover that up no matter what you do. 


Have you seen one in person yet?
Now, admittedly, I actually really like the whole shield grille design theme, but the A6 is a simply beautiful car in person. The sheild grille isn't as big and overbearing as it can look in pictures, and the lines are really beautiful. It's a much, much more understated look in person than you'd think.
And the interior on them, as some people have already said, is simply beyond belief, especially in a car at the A6's price point. It is REALLY nice, and beautifully laid out as well. I was blown away the first time that I sat in one. In my opinion, there are a couple of interior packages on the new A6 that are nicer than what you'd find on an S-class Benz, much less on a BMW 5-er.
If you haven't seen one in person yet, wander up to Valley Motors sometime and have a look - sit in one and get a good look at the outside.
They're beautiful.
-Tim


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

The new A6 is very nicely sculpted piece.


----------



## Isis182 (Feb 22, 2004)

Tiptronic only? And an exterior that looks like a jellybean? Barf.
I'll take the 5er no doubt.


----------



## Beltfed (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Isis182)*

The 5 series looks like a pile of crap (especially the interior), the A6 all day long.....4.2 especially.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (Isis182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isis182* »_Tiptronic only? And an exterior that looks like a jellybean? Barf.
I'll take the 5er no doubt.

crappy i-drive, horrible eyebrows? active-steering? psss.
A6


----------



## DankFD3S (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

RWD plz.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (DankFD3S)*


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_









thats not an A6...








I'd take this before the BMW..


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (hawc)*

A6 all the way
it doesn't even look that bad with those pathetic rims..that's how good it looks.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (DankFD3S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DankFD3S* »_RWD plz.

yeah but you live in LA, for the parts of the nation that get incelmate weather, oh wait, just make that any weather AWD is a plus


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

A6 is hotness. Once I'm creative director at(______) I'm buying one as my winter car.


----------



## LiGuangming1981 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*

BMW please. I'll take the 530i with 6-speed manual, Mystic Blue Metallic with beige interior, and the sport package, premium package, and navigation. 


_Modified by The Chemist at 5:33 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (The Chemist)*

When is X-Drive going to be available on the 5 Series, this Fall??


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: (The Chemist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Chemist* »_BMW please. I'll take the 530i with 6-speed manual, Mystic Blue Metallic with beige interior, and the sport package, premium package, and navigation. 

_Modified by The Chemist at 5:33 PM 2-2-2005_
could you buy the A6 and give me the price difference between that and the 530? I'm sure it'd be at least $8,000 (USD)


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

Wait for 5 refresh and get 550 (4.8 v8) and u got a sick ride...


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (amdmaxx)*

have you got a shot of a refreshed 5?


----------



## CameronH (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

5-series.
And to be honest, I'm shocked that the A6 is winning.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (CameronH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CameronH* »_5-series.
And to be honest, I'm shocked that the A6 is winning. 
well that's because you're a BMW fanboy (I like saying that)


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (what)*









Hellllloooooo!!!!!!!

I'll take the A6 thank you.


----------



## vambrace (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_










LMAO! My thoughts exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (CameronH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CameronH* »_5-series.
And to be honest, I'm shocked that the A6 is winning. 

why? really Im not being an ass, but i would like to know. The new 5-series hasnt been taht well recieved.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Jettavr666)*

i vote 5-series, looks much better, is RWD, more of a drivers car.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (a2a4raddo)*

a6 sedan or avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _PHIL_ (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (crazy88)*

My friend's dad has a 545i. It's the biggest piece of crap ever. He's already been through 2 brand new ones. YES TWO







. The first one had tons of electrical problems. When the passanger would try to roll down the window, it would go halfway, then roll back up. This happened about every other time. The computer would always say that the car had a flat tire, and that the hood was unlatched. The check engine light came on after a couple of weeks. The drivers seat freaked out one day and would only move further and further from the wheel, it got so far away he couldn't even drive it to the dealership. The cup holder rarely worked. They probably took that piece of crap to the dealership 8 or 9 times. The only thing the dealership could ever fix for good was the seat. They finally traded that one in for a new one. The new one has the same problem with the window, and the idle jumps up and down when you first start the car. That car is a piece of CRAP. 
my vote? AUDI


----------



## Isis182 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_crappy i-drive, horrible eyebrows? active-steering? psss.
A6









The 5er has an improved i drive.
I like the headlights.
Active steering is faster steering.
MANUAL TRANSMISSION VS AUTOMATIC?
RWD VS FWD-BIASED AWD SYSTEM?
Holy ****, this shouldn't even be a contest.


----------



## Isis182 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_why? really Im not being an ass, but i would like to know. 

MANUAL VS AUTOMATIC


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: (Isis182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isis182* »_The 5er has an improved i drive.
I like the headlights.
Active steering is faster steering.
MANUAL TRANSMISSION VS AUTOMATIC?
RWD VS FWD-BIASED AWD SYSTEM?
Holy ****, this shouldn't even be a contest.
not everyone is looking for the same thing in a car as you. Please give me an A6 - thank you.


----------



## Isis182 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (what)*


_Quote, originally posted by *what* »_not everyone is looking for the same thing in a car as you. Please give me an A6 - thank you.

Thats fair. You can drive your automatic.
I'll shift thank you.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Isis182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isis182* »_
RWD VS FWD-BIASED AWD SYSTEM?

FWD-biased how? It's 50/50 in normal conditions. Torsen, not Haldex.


----------



## peach (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (_PHIL_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_PHIL_* »_My friend's dad has a 545i. It's the biggest piece of crap ever. He's already been through 2 brand new ones. YES TWO







. ... ... The cup holder rarely worked. 


You know you've got quality issues when a 'cup holder' doesn't work.
A6 Avant:
















or








Do you even need to think about this?


----------



## chetacer (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (peach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peach* »_
You know you've got quality issues when a 'cup holder' doesn't work.
A6 Avant:








Do you even need to think about this?


Oh, gimme gimme gimmee! I'm a huge fan of the previous 5-series variant, but this here is a beaut. 
I'll be looking for a used one in about 4 years.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudi70* »_Do you have 20/20 vision??? The more I see the uglier it gets...

Actually, I do







.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_








Hellllloooooo!!!!!!!

I'll take the A6 thank you.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_

















More like


----------



## Cerebral Provocation (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (cougar)*

Am I the only one who read the review, or is this quote not as asinine as I thought it to be?

_Quote »_
*Quick glances reveal shades of the Ford Five Hundred in the A6's basic shape, *but the addition of the gaping jaw up front assures that no one will mistake this product of Germany for anything Midwestern in origin.


That's like saying, "When looking at Bill Walsh's offensive gameplan, it appears to be similar to Mike Holmgren's system."
You would think that writing for Edmunds, you would be able to put the cart behind the horse. That quote above is something your uncle Phil in Peoria would make.
WTF?


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Actually, I do







. 

Maybe you should get them checked again....


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (Isis182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isis182* »_
The 5er has an improved i drive.
I like the headlights.
Active steering is faster steering.
MANUAL TRANSMISSION VS AUTOMATIC?
RWD VS FWD-BIASED AWD SYSTEM?
Holy ****, this shouldn't even be a contest.

driven it, active steering is scary steering, and you of all people should know that torsen is NOT front biased, its 50/50 until slip. transmission yeah I will concede that, id love to see audi offer manuals, but overall I like the A6 better.
Now if this was a new 3-series vs new A4 Id be all over the new 3.


----------



## Isis182 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (peach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peach* »_You know you've got quality issues when a 'cup holder' doesn't work.
A6 Avant:
















or








Do you even need to think about this?

Of course not. I'll take the 5 series!


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

The new A6 is pure sex...i nearly got into an accident stairing at one while on the road


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Isis182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isis182* »_
The 5er has an improved i drive.
I like the headlights.
Active steering is faster steering.
MANUAL TRANSMISSION VS AUTOMATIC?
RWD VS FWD-BIASED AWD SYSTEM?
Holy ****, this shouldn't even be a contest.

Have you even driven a 5er and felt the active steering? I have gathered recently from several of your posts that you are a BMW apologist - the refreshed 7 series thread, the 5er photoshop thread, and now this.
I have driven a 530i extensively (family member drives one), and the active steering is actually very annoying and sometimes even scary as Josh pointed out above. On certain road surfaces, it will pull very hard to one side all the sudden. You start fighting the wheel to get back going straight. Then it was randomly pull the other direction.
The concept behind it is good; you can really feel a difference in the steering effort while driving 80mph and driving 5mph in a parking lot (the difference is actually quite astonishing). The way they executed it, however, is faulty; it has quirks that are dangerous. Sometimes when driving on narrow streets or driving in lanes that are narrow, it can pull over to the next lane/curb and cause a safety issue.
Please go drive a 5er and tell me you don't notice it.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_More like









awwwww how cute - the A6 is lucky to be compared to that








Now I wonder if it's as 'mean' as Koalas can be
but they are cute


----------



## spidy (Nov 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (what)*

A6 looks boring.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Isis182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isis182* »_Of course not. I'll take the 5 series!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (vrsexxy_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsexxy_GTI* »_The new A6 is pure sex...i nearly got into an accident stairing at one while on the road

and this makes it more sexy....








now let's hope, pray, cross our fingers, and write to ingolstadt for a manual tranny


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_
driven it, active steering is scary steering, and you of all people should know that torsen is NOT front biased, its 50/50 until slip. 

Maybe he was referring to the overall car and not just the AWD system.







The A6 is still a fairly large sedan with most of its weight over the front wheels. Nothing about its engine placement or weight distribution is indicative of a true RWD luxury sport sedan. Quattro is it's saving grace in terms of at the limit handling and stability. For the record I'm not saying that's a bad thing for most buyers either, just that for the hardcore enthusiast (particularly those living in fair weather states), the BMW is likely more appealing.


_Modified by jwaters943 at 12:12 AM 2-4-2005_


----------



## supergti (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (jwaters943)*


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

I can't believe I'm saying this. I would without a doubt take the 
new A6 over a 5 series. BMW has really gone south with their 
styling that it just overwhelms me. On the other hand I really
like Audi's direction.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (jwaters943)*

"Quattro is it's saving grace in terms of at the limit handling and stability."
even in L.A. i appreciate torsen- yes it can/will get better over time (by reducing the weight more and finding ways to get the engine to sit further back)
its permenent 50/50 and can trasfer 75% of torque to any wheel
Imo; taking turns at balls out speed with mild awd drifts are too much fun for a daily driver (so nice to be able to pick a lane, push the car to its limits, and stay in that lane)
think rwd is fun; but wait til the rain hits (how much do you want your back end to come out when you got cars around you)-- i like to be able to have an advantage in all conditions
i dont know what classifies a 'hardcore enthusist'; but rwd is not the only answer--- especially when the rain starts comming down on these slick roads and you are surrounded by a bunch of ignorant la drivers
im biased.. but i would go with the a6


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

I voted A6, but to be honest both of these are not as nicely styled as their predecessors, and that is sad.


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (billgti)*

I say bimmer.. audi and vw, well all of the european companies besides benz have taken a design plunge as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_










Check it out... the clock is right in the middle of changing.


----------



## Antoinet R (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (VWAudi70)*

I am getting a 5 series soon... so I voted 5 Series... The styling of the A6 its a bit bland for my taste and doesn´t flow well.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_In the US, only one of them is available with a manual trans.









AND RWD.








I voted BMW.
They are dead even in styling.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (ylwghost)*


_Quote »_think rwd is fun; but wait til the rain hits (how much do you want your back end to come out when you got cars around you)-- i like to be able to have an advantage in all conditions
i dont know what classifies a 'hardcore enthusist'; but rwd is not the only answer--- especially when the rain starts comming down on these slick roads and you are surrounded by a bunch of ignorant la drivers


I can see where you're coming from, but I have to say that I've had plenty of RWD cars on the 405 during some monstrous rain, and I've never (knock on wood) been in a situation where RWD was a liability. AWD cars can hydroplane too, and all cars have 4 wheel brakes...
But if you really want to have some fun.. Get a Miata and empty out the trunk, then go driving in the rain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You'll be working on keeping that rear end planted all day long








The guy I bought the Miata from, gave me a couple free-weights to throw in the trunk for "winter driving" hahaha...


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

i agree with you on the miata, i take my dads out every now and then-- but thats a totally different situation; i dont think anyone with a brand new a6 or 5er will want to take risks like that
and with quattro, it is less of a risk when you are at the limits of the car-- and i see a Lot of rwd cars spun out every time the rain starts falling (especially coming down the santa suzanna pass on the 118)

i just love being able to take off even when one tire is sitting in a puddle-- and if im forking over the $$ for one of these big sedans; i would want one that i can have fun and still feel safe if i take it alittle too far
eventhough im sure they didnt sell too many; the 2.7 biT with a 6speed would have been sweet in the new a6 (too bad for them)


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (Antoinet R)*

What are you talking about? The A6 has class while the 5 series looks like crap? I guess I could see how you got the words class and crap mixed up. So your getting an A6?


_Modified by VWAudi70 at 2:11 PM 2/8/2005_


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Honestly though, if it were my wallet doing the talking (on a lease), the "5" gets the nod because you can get a much more expensive car for a lower payment. AND the "5" is still a real nice car. I love the new A6, but leasing one does not make sense right now. The superior craftsmanship and quattro do not outweigh the financial setback.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 or the BMW 5 series? (MEIN_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEIN_VW* »_A6. I think the new 5er is just too damn ugly.

+ 1


----------

